# small yamaha 4-stroke outboards



## Bama1787 (Nov 23, 2016)

hey guys, was hoping someone could offer some advice:

I've owned a 15hp yamaha 4-stroke for several years now.  I want to say its a 98' model.  Pull start only.  When it runs its the best thing on earth....quiet, fuel efficient, no hiccups, good torque.  But getting it started can be an absolute dog.  If it doesn't crank on the 1st or 2nd pull, you're in for a long day and blistered hands.  It probably does this 1 out of 4 trips out.  Took the boat to Florida this past summer and it wouldn't crank.  I've really lost a lot of confidence in the motor.  I can't find that special combination that ensures a quick start every time like I've found with past 2-strokes.

Have any of you ever experienced this with a 4-stroke pull start?  

What methods have you learned that help guarantee a painless start?  (ex. running gas out of motor after each use, etc.)

I appreciate any advice offered


----------



## paulito (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't Really have any good advice for you. We have had at least 4 small yamaha 4 stroke motors here at work. We now have one 2.5hp and it is used only as a backup/last resort option when one of our mercurys goes down. I too lost all confidence in the small yamahas. If it was just one motor i would say that it was me/us. However, we have had the same issue with every one of the yamahas that we had. We also use them non stop and have found that the yamahas will tend to shut off after about an hour or so of running. When this happened you had to pack it up and move on because the motor would not start for another 15-30 minutes of pulling. 

Sorry i wasn't much help but my advice woudl be to sell it and move on.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a 2008 or 09 4hp that cranks every time.

Unless the fuel is run out of the lines.  Then it takes a few pulls to get it up through the carb.  

My thoughts as I type that....  Maybe your fuel is draining back in the line sometimes and you just keep having to prime it


----------



## Redbow (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like a fuel issue. I had a Yammie 15 never had any starting problems with it..I now have a 25 Yamaha . If I don't prime the 25 by pumping the bulb until its tight then squeezing it for a few seconds after it gets tight its hard to start. It just takes time for fuel to get to the carb it seems..I had to learn how to start the 25.


----------



## 440Mopar (Dec 1, 2016)

Most likely a fuel problem.  tends to be the fittings on the tank or the engine for an intermittent problem . fittings allowing air into the lines . also could the float in the carb sticking closed from bouncing on the trailor.


----------



## EuroTech (May 5, 2017)

Probably sucking air somewhere.


----------

